# Do you lock your drive Wheels?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you lock your drive wheels? Many snow blowers you can pull a pin and push it in a different hole to either have the left wheel drive or both wheels drive the snowblower. I find when I only have one locked the snowblower wants to turn to the right and it's tiring pushing to the left to keep it going straight. When I lock both wheels for driving, the snowblower now goes straight.


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

I guess for me personally it would depend on the depth of the snow, since I only get my 2 stage out for very large snow events the pin is always in place so both wheels drive.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

The machine will pull to one side without both wheels turning, unlocked would be a transport position with engine off.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I keep them locked.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> The machine will pull to one side without both wheels turning, unlocked would be a transport position with engine off.


YUP what he said.....


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Always locked.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

both need to be locked J. it's like having a hot rod with a open rear ver, one with a posi rear, a open 1 wheel drives, posi 2 wheels drive making for better traction 

my old powershift had the optional diff kit, i had to deal with the same issue. since the kit made the left axle side work it would always want to go left , lock the diff for powershift or deep snow use it went straight like it would with a normal live axle


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

always locked, no need for a one tire fryer. lol


----------

